# Maximilian my rooster



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hes amazing i put him with the hens and they're great together


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Hes amazing i put him with the hens and they're great together


Here he is


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh he's a pretty boy!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So pretty! Beautiful run, did you build it, and what are the dimensions?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I LOVE his fuzzy feathered feet!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He casts the shadow of an eagle in flight!! A mighty man! Look at the last picture of him, and look at the shadow around him!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> So pretty! Beautiful run, did you build it, and what are the dimensions?


Yes and 8 by 8 or bigger


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> He casts the shadow of an eagle in flight!! A mighty man! Look at the last picture of him, and look at the shadow around him!


Wow i can't believe you saw that


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he nice to you?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Is he nice to you?


Yes!! He is awesome when he gets excited he like jumps around in the ground is so cute i wish we could just post videos too


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What would the chickens look like If he breeds with barred rocks or an austrolorp


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

He is a beauty! Can't wait to see the babies - if he can work around all those feathers.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> He is a beauty! Can't wait to see the babies - if he can work around all those feathers.


Lol it should be comming soon


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Wow i can't believe you saw that


For some insane reason, when a page opens, I start from the bottom up, and that was the first picture I saw, and the shadow was the first image that came into view. Try it!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you can look for a button in your preferences that will switch it from bottom to top - to top to bottom. Unless you like it that way.


----------

